# My Malifaux Crews



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have decided to start playing Malifaux. I have only had one game so far but I am enjoying it alot and it is a very nice break from WFB and 40k. I love only have to take 4-6 models down to the club for a game, saves lugging around those 100 + Ork Boyz.

Right now I own two crews Boxes, Sonnia's Witch Hunters and Nicodem's Graverobbers. I have decided to paint Sonnia' crew first before I paint Nicodem's and play around 5 games with them first to get the hang of the game and crew before I let myself play Nicodem. I will be using this as a log for my Malifaux Models. 


So right now I have painted 3 Witchling Stalkers and a student of Conflict which I can use as Sonnia's totem if I like. I am waiting on the base insets from Wyrd to base them.











Sorry this picture is a bit dark we just started having a crazy rainstorm here so not good outside light and my lamps arnt great, need to invest in a natural light blub.









I have started on Samuel and hope to have him done tonight so I can start on my Master Sonnia.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link from your skaven blog, seems there is some good stuff going on here too :victory:

As i said i've been looking at warmachine and Malifaux, as there's more chance i can get some games in with these systems, and i do like the models.

The witch hunters set looks ace, stalkers especially, and i think you've done a great job on them. The gun looks a bit shiny compared with the swords, but the robes are really well done and i like the colour scheme you've gone with.

At the moment i've been swayed by the outcasts, and will possibly pick a box up soon.....i'll be keeping an eye on this in the meantime to see how you get on


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The stalkers where the whole reason I picked the witch hunters. They are a nice simple crew to use, there master Sonnia does alot of damage and is all around in melee,range and spells. They are good against magic uses as they have stuff like counter magic. The guild are the most basic of the factions I think as most of there stuff is based around countering stuff and there models are good at range.

The outcasts are a odd faction, right now they only have 3 masters but they are getting 1 more and 2 henchmen that can used as masters in 2 weeks with the Rising powers box. Which crew are you looking at the Gremlins or the Victoria's. The Gremlins are hard to use and do alot of damage to themselfs but are fun. The Victoria's are good but the box set is not great. If you like them, then pick up there blister and a 3 ronin. They work much better together. Some of the units in the box set are good and you can use with the Victorias but you dont what all of them at once as they are all high costing units and pretty solo.

In the fluff the Witchling stalkers have ruined magic swords which deal extra damage to there enemies if they are casters so I painted them sort of magic and rusted, not sure I pulled it off, I just wanted them to look strange. The gun I kept normal as its a standard Peacebringer which most of the guild carry.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I was planning to pick up the Viktorias seperately, the ronin pack and Taelor, just based on the fact that i liked their models more, so i'm glad that's a wise decision :grin:

It's quite hard to find much out about the game itself online (not looking in the right places maybe), but i also heard the Guild were a good starter faction.

Again i'm just going on the models, but the ortega gunslingers look pretty good, another option i might consider.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very cool man! How many layers are on the purple and red? They look really well shaded. How are you basing them?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am basing them on bases from IronHalo for 5 30mm base inserts it only costs around £2, have to pay £5 shipping so I got some bases for my next crew which will be a Leveticus crew.
For my witchunters: 
https://ironhalo.net/store//catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_31&products_id=414

Leveticus
https://ironhalo.net/store//catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_32&products_id=166


The purples where actually really easy to do. I just undercoated the models white and gave them two washes of purple. I then did a bit of touch up and that was it.
The red is just foundation red,highlight red gore, baal red wash,red gore. I think it could do with another highlight but I am not planning on using the student that much.

The Viktorias plus Taelor and 3 Ronin. Would give you a good 25ss crew or drop Taelor and its a good 20ss crew. Both good sizes to get into the game.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice bases! You're tempting me to get some for myself!

Cheers, can't wait to see these guys on those bases


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I got my bases from IronHalo today. Great bases and nice and cheap. I have enough to base my witch hunter starter set. I have done some more work on Samuel pretty happy with the results. I have started on Sonnia should have her done tomorrow, which means my whole starter set is done. This means I can buy something new for my guild as I promised my self I would only buy something after everything was painted. Thinking of either a Peacekeeper or some Death Marshals. 
I have a game next tuesday so will try and take some photos of my painted models in action.

Here is Samuel and my 3 witchlings painted and based.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have finished Sonnia. I think I kind of rushed her and after looking at the photos somethings havent really show up. The ruffles on her sleeves are actually purple in real life but I think I need to highlight them again as they did not even show up.I was going to do her shirt as white but could not get it to look right so went with black think it blends in a bit much.
Doesnt help one my lamp bulbs has gone so dont have much light. I cant get her face to look right, I think its the eyes I cant do them.

But still this means I can actually field a 25 SoulStone crew fully painted which is great.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

very nice mate,+rep for those nice paint jobs


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the rep.
I played two 25ss games last week with this crew. First game was against a Lady Justice crew, I lost pretty badly by the end of turn two I only had my master left. I was able to summon a witchling stalker and fight on for a turn but by turn 4 it was over.
Second game was against a Neverborn Zorida crew, was a close game I had 3 models left against his one at the end. But I lost due to objections as I did not plant enough evidence, his crew was very fast and able to get to all the points first.

Finally had a chance to look at the new book and there are some awesome new guild units in there. There is no models for them yet so I decided to make a proxy for one the Lawyer.
In the artwork they are creepy and wear masks, I found this dark age model in my bits box that look liked it would fit. I cut off his sword and gave him a scroll to look like a contract as they dont have a melee weapon.
He is just a proxy so painted him quite quick, but he will do till there is a official model.



















I have started work on a Austringer and a Punk Zombie.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Was able to paint a few more malifaux models this weekend. I painted up a Death Marshal and Lady Justice. Also a WIP of a Guild Austringer.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent painting, sir. It's especially nice to see models from non-GW systems on the boards... +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those models are really cool, and you've given them an excellent paint job. I might have to look in to the malifaux range, see what else they have.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys if anybody has any questions on Malifaux please just ask or PM me.

Got some more work done on these over the weekend. First time using Wyrd base inserts and they are pretty good may pick up some more.
I have also ordered a lightbox from amazon to help with future pictures.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Talos said:


> Got some more work done on these over the weekend. First time using Wyrd base inserts and they are pretty good may pick up some more.


I also like the looks of the inserts, but the cost has put me off of them. On a more direct note I really like your guild crew.


----------

